# want to adopt in butler pa



## Pink Lady (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm a first time rat owner looking to adopt a female in the butler pa area. I can meet in cranberry, gibsonia, saxonburg, middlesex, or the city of butler but can go no further. I'm looking to a handlable rat since my 4 year old will be having quite a bit of interaction with her. anyone willing to adopt out to me please message here or pm me as I will be checking it every five minutes once I wake up . Thank you!


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

You can always check out local shelters and rat rescues. Some breeders have retired adults/rescues, too. They shouldn't have a hard time telling you about the temperment of the ratty before you say yes.


----------

